# Would you recommend classical music to your friends?



## paulchiu (Dec 25, 2009)

Comparing with popular music, the fans’ population of classical music is so small. Would you recommend your friends to get in touch with classical music even that he or she is the fan of rock (or electronic) music? Which composer would you recommend first? In my experience, I would play Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20 for them, because every time they hear the song, they smile.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

paulchiu said:


> Comparing with popular music, the fans' population of classical music is so small. *Would you recommend your friends to get in touch with classical music* even that he or she is the fan of rock (or electronic) music? Which composer would you recommend first? In my experience, I would play Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20 for them, because every time they hear the song, they smile.


Depends entirely on their age and whether or not I thought they might be interested.

Take two cases. If you are referring to youngsters who are solely into pop/rock/metal etc and who haven't shown any prior interest in classical you're probably wasting your time and risking a derisory response.

If however you are referring to someone a few years older who's had his/her fill of pop genres (and probably begun to realise what of lot of forgettable rubbish much of it is) and who has shown at least some sympathetic leaning towards classical music, then these are the type who are worth encouraging. Usually, Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata does the trick, followed by Beethoven's 7th Symphony. It knocks them out every time. Don't recommend Carmina Burana as you don't want to get them off on the wrong foot, do you?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess it depends on how adventurous their tastes are withing the framework of popular music. If they listen to anything from the Beatles to Pink Floyd to John Coltrane you probably have a chance of getting them interested. If they only listen to the type of music that kids jump up and down to on a Saturday night you're probably wasting your time.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I once recommended some good music to someone that was not worthy to listen something more than Akon. It still costs me remorse. I feel as if I would took dirty boar to the magnificent palace and he would crap on the silk carpet. 

Therefore I will be careful and if I recommend and borrow my classical stuff to someone, it will be someone in whom I believe.


----------



## Bartók (Dec 10, 2009)

If they are fans of electronic music, I think that I might start them off by listening to Philip Glass's Glassworks. That shouldn't be too hard to listen to for someone who is used to rock and electronic music.


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, I have recommended some classical to some friends but none of them fell for it. It didn´t even work when I told about Tchaikovsky and showed some of his music, so your post have summed up some of my feelings Aramis.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Mozartgirl92 said:


> Yes, I have recommended some classical to some friends but none of them fell for it. It didn´t even work when I told about Tchaikovsky and showed some of his music, so your post have summed up some of my feelings Aramis.


Someone once told me they liked classical music and I asked who they liked. After a pause for reflection they said Ludovico Einaudi. I smiled and asked if they liked Mozart and Beethoven. They said that they heard "it" once but thought it was too serious. I then asked if they possibly liked Sibelius, which brought the reaction: "no, not heard of that one".


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I've found that Brahms works pretty well with people. Something like Intermezzo in A Major Op. 118 No. 2. Debussy also works wonders. I don't know many people who don't enjoy the Suite Bergamasque.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

To tell you the truth, I rarely recommend classical music (or music of any kind) to people who aren't passionate about music. They usually think they know best anyway, so **** 'em.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

jhar26 said:


> To tell you the truth, I rarely recommend classical music (or music of any kind) to people who aren't passionate about music. They usually think they know best anyway, so **** 'em.


Quite right, blow them.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't often recommend classical music to friends, but I have one friend who has fairly broad musical tastes who I have enjoyed sharing classical recommendations with. I got him a CD of Dvorak's 9th Symphony for Christmas.


----------



## LatinClassics (Dec 27, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> To tell you the truth, I rarely recommend classical music (or music of any kind) to people who aren't passionate about music. They usually think they know best anyway, so **** 'em.


Yes, this is true. I can usually tell how interested a person is in music in 5 minutes. People who are passionate about music have that hungry look in their eyes.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I am absolutley terrified of people (especially at work) finding out I listen to classical music let alone recommending it to them. At school I used to get bulllied for it, but then I was the only one in my school's history ever to do A level music so I felt like a loner and wished there had been others. 

I used to try and ignite an interest in people, but never really got anywhere. Now I just think 'their loss'!


----------



## Alkanian (Dec 31, 2009)

Whenever I try to talk about it they just think I am annoying, luckily my friends do not listen to rap and hip-hop, one of them listens to classical ROCK, and so do about all my other friends, one of them enjoys the Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 though.

People just follow the bandwagons way too much these days...


I would probably recommend movie classical music at first, girls seems to enjoy Clair de lune just because of twilight, and for guys perhaps the hungarian rhapsody 2.

But both genders can enjoy either.


----------



## Alkanian (Dec 31, 2009)

beetzart said:


> I am absolutley terrified of people (especially at work) finding out I listen to classical music let alone recommending it to them. At school I used to get bulllied for it, but then I was the only one in my school's history ever to do A level music so I felt like a loner and wished there had been others.
> 
> I used to try and ignite an interest in people, but never really got anywhere. Now I just think 'their loss'!


When my music teacher asked if anyone listened to classical I was the only one raising my hand, and people started laughed quietly.

To be honest, I don't care what people think, after all it's just music. And if people rejects me because of that, well then they don't deserve to like me anyway.


----------



## Cauder (Dec 29, 2009)

One of the girl in my class in high school listened to Mozart, Beethoven and Chopin but she wasn't interested in seeking deeper. I recommended classical music to a few people more but it was a fail. Feel like have been surrounding myself with wrong people. One time when I was preparing to go to the concert my sister's fiance laughed at the news that it's going to be classical music performance, besides taking place in church. Damn ********, humanity is not yet prepared!


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Prehaps we are on a higher plane and chosen to listen to the music of immortals  Rather then the Top Forty!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Cauder said:


> One of the girl in my class in high school listened to Mozart, Beethoven and Chopin but she wasn't interested in seeking deeper.


I know some folk who run classical music Boards who think in similar terms to that, so don't be too surprised.


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

Wasted time. If they like classical music, they listen. If they don't they don't. Recommending a piano concerto of Mozart to a rap/rock/pop fan, is certainly throwing pearls...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

No. How else would I feel superior to them? 

We all have our own hobbies. I try not to push my hobbies on them or else they may push their hobbies on me!  The reality is that most of my friends have some familiarity with classical music, but they choose not to listen to it for whatever reason. It is what it is, I'm not here to proselytize anyone unless they show some desire to learn more about it.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hmmm, well my friends consist of:

Flatmates
Music students:
*composers 
*Musicians
*Ladies at a coffee shop I routinely visit every, single, day

The flatmates don't exactly realize I listen to some of the most dissonant modern music in the world but they don't seem to mind, neither for me when one of them puts EDM booming through the subwoofer we have in the lounge. :lol:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

paulchiu said:


> Comparing with popular music, the fans' population of classical music is so small. Would you recommend your friends to get in touch with classical music even that he or she is the fan of rock (or electronic) music?


I used to, but I no longer bother. People can listen to whatever they like. Besides, I like being part of a small elite. 



> Which composer would you recommend first?


If they really want to hear something, I'd be tempted to play them Penderecki's Threnody, thus ensuring they'll remain turned off from classical music forever, and my reputation as weirdo isn't harmed.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Some friends, by their temperament seem like they might find something in classical music, other friends don't. I do have a friend who always plays really intense rhythmic ska and pop music. I would have to find the right kind of classical music for him to give it a shot. 

It's tricky.

But on the whole, YES, I would recommend that everyone listen to classical music.

Gateway drugs: Barber: Adagio; Dvorak: Symphony No.9, Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata; Prokofiev: Lt. Kije; Holst: Planets; Rachmaninoff: PC No.2; Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition; Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man; Stravinsky: The Firebird; Tchaikovsky: Symphony 4 or 5, among others


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wolf said:


> Wasted time. If they like classical music, they listen. If they don't they don't. Recommending a piano concerto of Mozart to a rap/rock/pop fan, is certainly throwing pearls...


I know you're gone but you where spot on, choose your friends carefully...


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

If it isn't likely to damage my friendship with the other person, then I go ahead and make recommendations. Some people, though, are not so willing to give classical music and try and will even dislike you for liking it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"Yes...as well as family, acquaintances, enemies, stupids."*


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I tend to give them cds I've gotten tired of or have scratches on them. Their thanks is gratifying.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> I tend to give them cds I've gotten tired of or have scratches on them. Their thanks is gratifying.


This is one of the reasons why I don't like to talk about classical music with others. I don't want to lend my CDs out and then not get them back or get them back scratched. I'm very careful with my CDs and some of my CDs were passed down to me from my father and have some sentimental value. Of course, these days I can just refer them to YouTube.

The problem with recommending classical music to those who aren't familiar with it is that there is some risk of making them actually dislike it more than they did to begin with if you give them the wrong pieces to listen to depending on their tastes.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Trying to but not easy. Some of them have an opinion about it before they have even tried to listen.

I get comments such as "oh Andre Rieu" or "its relaxing". 

First, Andre Rieu is not "my cup of tea" although he's good at what he performs.
Second, classical music is more than "relaxing". It's a whole world. There are many pieces that are not even relaxing.

Try telling these facts to some people!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

If someone makes the first move and asks me about classical music, has something in the manner of a curiosity, I would certainly recommend it, because it can be so enriching and rewarding. But if they don't ask, I never mention it and keep my interest to myself. I feel that something must already be there within the person to be awakened for them to take to it, otherwise it's a waste of time trying to expose people to something they may have no interest in. This has been my personal experience.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Judith said:


> Trying to but not easy. Some of them have an opinion about it before they have even tried to listen.
> 
> I get comments such as "oh Andre Rieu" or "its relaxing".
> 
> ...


When I was a teen my friends would sometimes politely try to put on a record that I could also enjoy, since I liked that classical stuff. So they would put up _Hooked on Classics_. Remember that horror? I'd gladly listen to Justin Bieber before suffering through _Hooked on Classics_. 

This is partly why nowadays I mostly don't talk about music to any of my friends or acquaintances.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

brianvds said:


> When I was a teen my friends would sometimes politely try to put on a record that I could also enjoy, since I liked that classical stuff. So they would put up _Hooked on Classics_. Remember that horror? I'd gladly listen to Justin Bieber before suffering through _Hooked on Classics_.
> 
> This is partly why nowadays I mostly don't talk about music to any of my friends or acquaintances.


Hey, I like _Hooked on Classics_! :lol: If you're like me and like classical music and disco, how could you not like this?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

brianvds said:


> When I was a teen my friends would sometimes politely try to put on a record that I could also enjoy, since I liked that classical stuff. So they would put up _Hooked on Classics_. Remember that horror? I'd gladly listen to Justin Bieber before suffering through _Hooked on Classics_.
> 
> This is partly why nowadays I mostly don't talk about music to any of my friends or acquaintances.


I remember that. It was awful!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I was 11 when _Hooked on Classics_ came out. When I first started listening to classical a few years later, I discovered that many pieces had familiar tunes, thanks in part to _Hooked on Classics_. So in that sense, it did in fact help me get hooked!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, if someone did not recommend me to try and listen to Wagner years ago, I would not be here in the first place. It's not like people discover classical music by just waking up one day and deciding "Today I will listen to classical" - most come to love it
through others' influence or recommendations. So yes, I do and will keep trying to introduce other people to it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I recommend classical music to friends often but I don't shove it down their throats. Most of my friends are rockers and some will listen to a classical piece once a year, at the most. I don't get many negative comments about my love of CM but I'm reluctant to play it in company as some people see it as just "trivial background music" (that's how one acquaintance described it to me). Similarly I rarely play post-rock (my other musical love) in company as often people think it "all sounds the same". I'm happy to continue liking what I like. Sod anyone else.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I have recently found out that a very old friend is getting into classical music through 2nd hand vinyls he collects. His favourite composer is Berlioz and he regularly asks me for recommendations for other pieces. The other day I thought sod it and told him to give Bruckner a whirl, the 4th and 5th I said were very good. And guess what? He enjoyed them very much. To me that felt like an achievement. The only other person I know that has a classical persuasion is my mum and I regularly try and get her into Beethoven's string quartets or Chopin's nocturnes, with mixed responses. She is an Andre Rieu fan.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

I always recommend the piece by which I also habe become a classic fan (at an age of 13!) : Beethoven's 5th piano concerto. Also 2nd movement from his 7th symphony and Schubert's slow movement from his Eb-Major Trio - these 2 movements never fail to move... Also Mozart's piano concerto in A (K 488) ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: I would recommend classical music to my friends under one condition, that I wish them to become ex-friends.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, if someone did not recommend me to try and listen to Wagner years ago, I would not be here in the first place. It's not like people discover classical music by just waking up one day and deciding "Today I will listen to classical" - most come to love it
> through others' influence or recommendations. So yes, I do and will keep trying to introduce other people to it.


It's a kind of mission, sometimes it works , other times one fails, their loss I think.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It's disappointing at times when you realise that some people might never listen to and enjoy some of the most magnificent music ever created, but what can you do?

My father has never read a novel in his life. Not a single one and he dismisses them completely. So he's never had that experience of being immersed in the world of a great character from fiction and feeling the pull of the story. Not even that joy when you're a third of the way into a book and looking forward to each time you read.

I also have a friend who is in roughly the same position: he only reads non-fiction (and a good deal of that is junk non-fiction anyway).

Persuasion rarely works without guile, but I'm not in the business of advertising, I would like people to like this music for genuine reasons. The best way is always to have an experience and create an association. This is how and why lovers come to love a particular song as 'our song' after it represents their shared experience. It happens when you watch films: like Barber's piece used in _The Elephant Man_ (my experience). The use of _Wilhelm Tell overture_ in the _Lone Ranger_.

When I was at infant school there was always exposure to 'improving' music, even though the majority didn't particularly desire it. That exposure is important in building a foundation for the future capacity to listen. I recall that at the time being forced to dance about in shorts in the school hall with the old headmistress playing Chopin's A major prelude and polonaise (also A major) on the upright piano, didn't appeal to me. However that music stayed in my head. As did other pieces like Rimsky-Korsakov's _Song of India_, Beethoven's little _Minuet in G_. I didn't know the names of the composers or the titles. We also had brass bands coming to play and a wind quintet played for the harvest festival!

Does this even happen now? I think there's something to be said for not choosing everything for yourself all the time. This sort of thing causes people to be narrow. You see it in television preferences where you can shut things out by watching channels dedicated to narrow interests (e.g. just sports, even one kind of sport). The more control you have over every aspect of what you do the less tolerant you are of difference and outside perspectives.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Most people I know dont think I'm being serious when I say I like CM (I'm not what many people would imagine a CM lover to look like). Then they see my CD collection and change their mind ("Why have you got so many versions of the Beethoven Symphonies"?). Half of my CDs are classical and the others rock / other. Same ratio on my 2TB hard drive....actually more like 60:40 CM on my HD these days. Half of the 64MB usb in my car is CM too. When I'm alone in my car play CM almost exclusively.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

_Would you recommend your friends to get in touch with classical music _

You don't have to *label* the music you love. And people (me, for instance) have an automatic resistance to enjoying anything that's pressed upon them. Perhaps just happen to play something extraordinary while they're around? Include a YouTube link to some engaging snippet which might be relevant to something or other?

Irrelevant aside: I'm surprised and sorry that so many posters have found themselves surrounded by friends who are resistant to the idea of "classical" music (in its infinite variety). At least a third of my good friends at secondary school and uni were very interested in experiencing new stuff - we swapped LPs , we joined choirs. But that, as you can guess, was long ago and in an educationally backward state of the country - one where you had to be a clever scholarship winner (or rich) to get a good education.


----------



## ROBOT (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't think I　should　show　my　friends　classical　music　unless　I understand all their pop music first！

If they would enjoy it， then they will probably find it eventually， but I think many pop musicians have great orchestration and also computer audio， so we （classical musicians and fans） should learn to borrow more from that picture before we bring them to listen to our picture， because we don't all know how to do that yet。


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

ST4 said:


> The flatmates don't exactly realize I listen to some of the most dissonant modern music in the world but they don't seem to mind, neither for me when one of them puts EDM booming through the subwoofer we have in the lounge. :lol:


Wel I found out one of them (a female too) really likes the 2001 soundtrack (aka, bunch of mashup versions of Ligeti, both Strauss' and Khachaturian). So that is one step in the right direction to making a modernist out of her


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I think we should all find someone we know and without telling them what it will be (aka giving them preconceptions before you even hit play) just hit play and see if they like it or not. If they don't then they don't, big deal :tiphat:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Hey, I like _Hooked on Classics_! :lol: If you're like me and like classical music and disco, how could you not like this?


{SHUDDER} 
The rumbling sound you hear is caused by the great masters turning in their graves.


----------



## ROBOT (Jul 17, 2017)

Whoaaaaa---That song is really neat！

Good job！


----------



## ROBOT (Jul 17, 2017)

Did you also hear this one？


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

brianvds said:


> {SHUDDER}
> The rumbling sound you hear is caused by the great masters turning in their graves.


I don't know, I think Tchaikovsky would have loved the discos! Maybe he could have met the Village People! I can hear him saying, "It _is_ fun to stay at the Y-M-C-A!" :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

ROBOT said:


> Did you also hear this one？


Now there's some "classical music" that I would recommend to a friend! I do like it!


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I have a very diverse group of friends, many of them love classical music, many do not. For the latter, I try to expose them to classical music as much as possible. I try to hook them with Tchaikovsky's 1st piano concerto. The opening is pretty and dramatic, which pulls them in. Most don't really care for it, but oh well. 
For some reason, people who know me aren't surprised I like classical music. Perhaps because my tastes are very eclectic in general. Also, I there are some unreasonable stereotypes about classical music fans that I suppose I fit.


----------

